# Raymarine dragonfly pro



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I have been thinking of upgrading my ff but keeping what I have. I want a larger screen (10" preferably) only have a 5" screen right now. Have looked at several but hate to spend $2500+. I Like the idea of the dragonfly 5pro with the wifi so I could use my ipad for a larger screen and save $2000. Anyone have one they use like that? Pros/cons?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Sonar is great. Chartplotter sucks.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you use the Wi-Fi on it?


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

Stay away from dragonfly. I had the 7" that George's convinced me to buy. It's the worst machine I've ever had. Chirp isn't true chirp, although it does look cool. Gps is the worst. Bought another garmin 94sv and love it. Has side view, down view and traditional sonar in a single transducer.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I had the 7" that George's convinced me to buy.


They push Raymarine because the markup is higher..... As you will see over time and enough reading..... People get fed up with Raymarine and go to another brand.

Better to start with the other brand 1st..... Such as Garmin.


----------

